
Thrill-Seekers Who Sneak into the Super Bowl - danso
https://www.thedailybeast.com/how-to-sneak-into-the-super-bowl-without-really-trying
======
Spooky23
Situational attitude is critical for these scenarios.

My example: As a teenage shift manager in a mall store, my boss had an
opportunity to break the lease and close the store.

He paid me to do some cleanup and other work. For reasons unknown to me, he
needed to get the safe and it’s contents out of the store in a hurry.

So picture an 18 year old kid rolling a large safe with a hand truck at
midnight though the mall. A security guy stops me near the door, says “What
the hell do you think you’re doing?”

My response: “What does it look like, I’m moving a safe. Get that door, dude.”

The guard opened the door, said nothing and watched as me and a guy in a
hoodie loaded the safe into the back of a white rental van.

~~~
colanderman
The Deep Space 9 episode "Chrysalis" captured this tactic perfectly:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p1Pdh5jA3U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p1Pdh5jA3U)

------
wil421
In would be interesting to see if this was done at the Benz stadium. I’m a
local so I’m pretty familiar with the stadium.

I’ve done this in my younger years at Auburn and Georgia’s stadium. The
hardest part was getting into student sections. In the 2000s you can pass back
student tickets and get by the ushers once inside the stadium. It’s much
harder once they started asking for student IDs.

Going straight through the front gate is very ballsy. I usually tried to find
a weak spot in a fence or watch for others who knew weak spots. Hiding in a
bathroom or dumpster before hand is a good idea too.

I’ve revently seen people at music festivals use the shotgun approach. Break
through a gate with 10 or more people then run in different directions.

I can afford tickets now and I’m not really interested in getting into legal
trouble anymore but I love to think of ways to do it.

~~~
sirsar
Fake student IDs can be purchased online for not much money, and I bet it's
much less risky to use one to get into a student section than using a fake
driver's license to buy alcohol.

~~~
Scoundreller
They may scan them to make them one time use? Could always program a non-
attendees info onto the barcode/mag stripe though.

------
mbrumlow
s/thrill-seekers/criminals/g

Way to glorify breaking laws.

~~~
ufmace
Nothing wrong with using the hacker mentality to carry out a victimless crime.
I don't think anyone's going to cry about the NFL losing out on the cost of 1
ticket for a game where so many millions are being flung around.

~~~
B-Con
> "Crime is OK if you think it doesn't hurt anyone."

~~~
Quigglez
Legality does not always equal morality

